# Problème partition



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai essayé plusieurs fois d'installer Win10 sur mon macbook pro début 2011, seulement voilà je me retrouve avec un partition de 100Go irrécupérable. J'aimerais avoir votre aide s'il vous plait.


```
Last login: Sun Oct  7 09:08:25 on console
MBP-de-Louis:~ louisdubarle$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            219.6 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +219.2 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 9876FDBC-5E1E-43B8-B05B-CC0837CFD38A
                                 Unencrypted
```

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2018)

Sauf erreur de ma part, c'est le CoreStorage qui pose problème. Il faudrait le supprimer en utilisant le Terminal et la commande diskutil coreStorage revert avec l'UUID qui est 9876FDBC-5E1E-43B8-B05B-CC0837CFD38A.

Attends donc que notre ami macomaniac passe par là.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

D'accord, merci beaucoup de votre réponse, je vais voir ça !


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2018)

Repasse la commande...

```
diskutil cs list
```
...en donnant le résultat comme tu l'as déjà fait.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Voilà ce que me donne le cs list

```
MBP-de-Louis:~ louisdubarle$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 2E6BFE6A-D155-4B11-AC90-C31590F549A8
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         219564965888 B (219.6 GB)
    Free Space:   18972672 B (19.0 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 171FF7B3-FDCD-421C-BE98-8E9F1AFA8D12
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     219564965888 B (219.6 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 84DB91FB-75CE-4EA1-81B8-8802797482BA
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 9876FDBC-5E1E-43B8-B05B-CC0837CFD38A
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          219564965888 B (219.6 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            Revert Status:         PV to LV passthrough mode
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2018)

Prépare les croissants, macomaniac ne devrait pas tarder.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Ahah ! Je vais chercher ça de ce pas


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour *Tyzerath
*
Ce n'était pas la peine de m'attendre > il suffisait de passer la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 9876FDBC-5E1E-43B8-B05B-CC0837CFD38A 0b
```


qui récupère l'espace libre existant en queue de disque --> au *Conteneur CoreStorage* > et à sa partition de base *disk0s2*

Tu peux quand même poster ensuite l'affichage retourné par la commande (histoire de voir si elle a fonctionné) + le tableau retourné par un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Merci énormément ! J'essaye ça tout de suite et je te montre ça


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Malheureusement il me semble qu'il y a eu un problème

```
A problem occurred; undoing all changes
Restoring partition map
Copying booter
Error: -69733: A problem occurred while resizing Core Storage physical volume structures
MBP-de-Louis:~ louisdubarle$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            219.6 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +219.6 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 9876FDBC-5E1E-43B8-B05B-CC0837CFD38A
                                 Unencrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Ouaip ! il y a eu un blocage du *CoreStorage* au redimensionnement.

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume démarré

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Voilà 

```
Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1   220G    20G   200G     9%  441198 4294526081    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

*20 Go* : une paille...

À présent > passe encore les commandes informatives :

```
csrutil status
sw_vers -productVersion
```


la 1ère retourne le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation qui verrouille beaucoup [trop] de choses dans les OS récents)

la 2è la version d'OS installée

Poste les retours.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Merci beaucoup de ton aide 

```
MBP-de-Louis:~ louisdubarle$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
MBP-de-Louis:~ louisdubarle$ sw_vers -productVersion
10.13.6
MBP-de-Louis:~ louisdubarle$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

OS High Sierra. Et *SIP* désactivé (chic !).

Ce qui permet de passer la commande informative (autrement bloquée en lecture par le *SIP*) -->

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


à validation de la commande > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande affiche le tableau de la distribution des blocs du disque interne

Poste ce tableau --> histoire de vérifier où se situe la bande de blocs libres.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

```
start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  428837824      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  429247464    1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  430517000  194625415        
  625142415         32         Sec GPT table
  625142447          1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Voici la bande de blocs libres -->

```
430517000  194625415
```


elle commence au bloc n° *430517000* (donc en-dessous de la partition de secours n°*3*) > et a une extension de *194625415* blocs (de *512 octets*) = *99,64821248 Go*. Il n'y avait donc pas de problème de localisation pour une récupération.

Passe enfin la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


la commande vérifie en mode "*live*" (volume de démarrage non démonté) --> *a)* le système de stockage *CoreStorage* > *b)* le système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume terminal *Macintosh HD*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

C'est étrange, encore une erreur 

```
Started file system verification on disk1 Macintosh HD
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid 2E6BFE6A-D155-4B11-AC90-C31590F549A8
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
Invalid Volume Header @ 0: incorrect block type
Invalid Volume Header @ 219564965376: incorrect block type
disk0s2 is not a CoreStorage volume
Storage system check exit code is 1
Error: -69716: Storage system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 1: Operation not permitted
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Il y a une erreur de structure interne au *CoreStorage*. Qui est donc verrouillé. Mais on va lancer une manœuvre de contournement de l'obstacle.

Ce qui demande que tu redémarres par internet. Donc redémarre > et tiens pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) à partir de l'écran noir -->


connexion du Mac au Wi-Fi > téléchargement en *RAM* d'un OS de secours 10.14 compressé (*500 Mo*) > démarrage à la fin sur cet OS de secours en *RAM* indépendant du disque. Tu obtiens un écran avec une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. L'opération peut prendre autour de 10 bonnes minutes - selon la vitesse de la connexion à internet

je te rassure : il n'est pas question d'installer Mojave à la place de High Sierra > mais d'utiliser son OS de secours pour une opération sur le disque

Préviens quand la session de secours est ouverte.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Ma connexion est relativement lente, je suis sur l’écran des 4 Utilitaires Mac OS X, que dois-je faire maintenant ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Bien !

On va mettre 2 fers au feu : *a)* tenter de réparer le *CoreStorage* bloqué > *b)* recréer une partition opératoire en queue de disque avec les *99 Go* de blocs libres.

Opération *a)*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Passe la commande  :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0
```


à validation > une demande de confirmation s'affiche. Tape *y* (*y*es) et revalide

la commande lance une réparation de la table de partition *GPT* - réparation implémentée - en cas d'existence d'un format *CoreStorage* sur une partition - d'une réparation du *CoreStorage*

tu vas obtenir une affichage conséquent en retour

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Le programme d’installation de Mac OS X a crash, je redémarre mais ça risque de prendre un peu de temps, de ce que j’ai pu voir la réparation a fonctionné


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Est-ce que tu redémarres encore par internet ?


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Oui oui


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Alors on verra ce qu'on peut faire.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Merci encore de prendre de ton temps pour m’aider


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Me revoilà 

```
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
Updating Windows boot.ini files as required
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk0
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Bon. Passe à présent la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je voie quel est l'index du *Logical Volume CoreStorage* avec ce démarrage.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Je suis sincèrement désolé mais safari est trop capricieux


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Le marrant est que le *CoreStorage* a sauté et la partition *disk0s2* du disque est revenue à un type *Apple_HFS* standard (suite à la répartion de la *GPT* - je pense). Alors on saute sur l'aubaine. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


le *0* de *0b* est un zéro

la commande récupère l'espace libre à la partition principale (volume *Macintosh HD*)

Poste une photo de l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Note : la commande est bien -->

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Voilà


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Il y a eu un échec du service *diskmanagementd* en cours d'opération (qui était bien lancée). Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Ça donne ça


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Rien n'a bougé. Alors voici la commande à passer :

```
gpt add -b 430517000 -s 194625408 -t hfs -i 4 /dev/disk0
```


comme tu as des problèmes avec Safari (qui t'aurais permis de faire un copier-coller à rebours d'ici => dans le terminal) > je t'invite à la saisir à la main soigneusement en respectant tous les espaces et en soignant les saisies numériques

la commande recrée le conteneur d'une partition de type *Apple_HFS* de *99 Go* au rang n°*4*
=> si tu obtiens comme retour :

```
disk0s4 added
```


signe de succès > enchaîne avec un :


```
newfs_hfs -J -v BOOT /dev/disk0s4
```


qui injecte un système de fichiers *jhfs+* dans le conteneur vide de la nouvelle partition > avec définition d'un volume intitulé *BOOT*

Tu n'as plus ensuite qu'à redémarrer sur ton volume *Macintosh HD* habituel (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD*). De retour dans ta session > passe un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.

Je reviendrai cet après-midi dans ton fil --> pour apurer la situation.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Il dit ne pas trouver ce dossier quand je rentre la commande


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Je reviens dans le fil.

Quelle est la commande qui a loupé : la 1ère (création d'un conteneur de partition) ou la 2è (injection d'un système de fichiers dans la partition) ?


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

C'est la 1ère, il dit ne pas trouver le dossier


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Tu es toujours dans la session de secours (issue du démarrage par internet) ?


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Mon mac a s’est éteint, je le rallume avec la session de secours


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Si on ne peut pas opérer avec l'OS de secours en *RAM* > il y a moyen - si tu as une clé USB vacante - de créer sur son disque un clone de la partition de secours du disque interne --> et de démarrer ton Mac sur cet OS de secours externe. Afin d'opérer dans sa session en indépendance du disque interne.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir,
Excuse moi de ma réponse tardive mais aurais-tu la méthode pour le faire car je dois avouer que le mode RAM est très long à se mettre en place


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Tu es en train de tenter de démarrer par internet actuellement ?


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Non j'ai eu beaucoup d'erreur suite à des problèmes de connexion


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Est-ce que tu as une clé USB vacante pour qu'on puisse y créer un clone d'OS de secours démarrable ?


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Yes j'ai ça sous la main


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Alors attache la clé au Mac > et dans ta session d'utilisateur habituelle > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


poste le tableau des disques --> qui montrera les paramètres du disque de la clé > mais aussi la configuration actuelle du disque interne que je suis curieux d'aviser après les tribulations précédentes.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Je veux pas m'avancer mais ça à l'air plutôt correct

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            219.6 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.2 GB    disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS MacOs                   16.2 GB    disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Tu n'as plus de *CoreStorage* bloquant. Alors on va peut-être pouvoir s'épargner la tactique de la clé USB.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
```


la commande vérifie le système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

```
Started file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Pas d'erreurs. Alors hop ! allons-y --> passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre à la partition de l'OS

Poste le retour.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

Et bien je ne saurais comment te remercier ma ça a marché. Merci mille fois de m'avoir accordé de ton temps !

```
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Copying booter
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Content pour toi !


le problème provenait de ce que le volume *Macintosh HD* était l'hôte d'un système de stockage *CoreStorage* verrouillé par une erreur interne. La réparation de la table *GPT* du disque après un démarrage par internet > active une implémentation qui répare les architectures *CoreStorage* bancales. Dans ton cas > l'effet a été carrément de supprimer le *CoreStorage* et de réancrer le volume *Macintosh HD* directement sur la partition primaire. Ce qui a permis la récupération d'espace.

=> tout était donc plus compliqué qu'en apparence > et tes problèmes de démarrage par internet et de plantage de services de l'OS de secours ont fait traîner les choses en longueur. En tout cas > tout est rentré dans l'ordre à présent.


----------



## Tyzerath (7 Octobre 2018)

C'était non sans mal mais j'avoue que tes nombreuses explications m'ont beaucoup aidé à comprendre. Merci beaucoup !


----------

